# PF refresh



## aragon (Oct 28, 2010)

I spotted this recently:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-pf/2010-October/005842.html

I haven't tried it yet, but thought I'd relay it here.


----------



## SIFE (Nov 2, 2010)

The patch break my kernel source.


----------

